#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Nieuwe 24 kanaals geluidstafel?

## arvoitus

Voor een jongerencentrum ben ik op zoek naar een nieuwe geluidstafel die op de FOH moet komen te staan. Deze wordt voor ongeveer 15-20 shows per jaar gebruikt.
Het budget ligt rond de 2000 euro, en daarvoor zou ik graag willen:
- Minimaal 24 mono kanalen (16 kanalen voor de band, 4 voor FX returns, 2 voor de DJ en 2 voor een mp3/cd speler.
- Een goedklinkende tafel (uiteraard).
- Goede kwaliteit zodat hij lang meegaat (10/15 jaar)
- Simpel te bedienen is (dus digitaal valt eigenlijk al af).
- Eventueel ook als monitor tafel inzetbaar is.
- Een flightcase (met het liefste een doghouse).

Momenteel hebben we een Soundcraft Spirit LX7 24-kanaals, en deze moet dus vervangen worden. We zijn vrij tevreden over deze tafel, en het enige wat we eigenlijk aan die tafel missen is het gebrek aan subgroepen die gepand kunnen worden (niet echt een groot gemis) en af en toe is het irritant dat we geen fantoom/polarity knoppen per kanaal hebben (ook niet echt een gemis).

Op dit moment heb ik de volgende tafels als kandidaten (Prijzen via een duitse dozenschuiver, Excl btw):
- Soundcraft LX7II-24 (1250 euro)
- Allen & Heath GL2400-24 (1450 euro)
- Soundcraft GB2-24 (1650 euro)
- Midas Venice F-24 (1850 euro)

De goedkoopste optie is de opvolger van onze huidige Spirit LX7. Qua layout voor 99% precies hetzelfde, alleen met betere pre-amps en EQ's. Door de lage prijs houden we geld over voor andere dingen zoals een extra microfoon of effect.
De A&H is ook heel populair in deze prijscategorie. Ziet er goed uit, maar de layout vind ik als neatfreak vrij jammer met die twee stereo kanalen op die plaats.
De GB2 heeft dezelfde preamps en EQ's als de LX7II maar een iets andere layout die weinig voordeel bied. Met 400 euro verschil zie ik niet echt in waarom ik voor deze tafel zou moeten gaan.
Een Midas is natuurlijk enorm gaaf. Deze heeft maar 16 mono kanalen, maar daarnaast wel 4 (goed bruikbare) stereo kanalen op een fijne plek. Nadeel van de hoge prijs is dat er waarschijnlijk geen ruimte meer in het budget is voor een flightcase.

Wat ik me nu afvraag:
- Zijn er nog andere opties? Ik vraag me vooral af of het slim/interessant is om op de tweedehandse markt te kijken? Met tweedehands heb ik het gevoel dat je nooit weet in welke staat een tafel is.
- Kijk ik misschien ergens overheen?
- Wat zou de "beste" optie zijn?

PS: Misschien een stomme vraag, maar waar kan ik het beste een mengtafel aanschaffen? Bij bijv. een webshop kost een LX7II 1500 euro inclusief btw, ga ik naar de officiele Soundcraft dealer van NL kost dezelfde tafel daar 1680 euro *exclusief* btw.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Als je voor de soundcraft wilt gaan is de GB2 echt een hele grote vooruitgang op de LX7II, vooral gezien de investering die je gaat maken ga je hier een stuk meer plezier van hebben.

Als je keus hebt zou ik niet in Duitsland bestellen, bij de transport gaat vaak een hoop mis en terugsturen naar deze heren is duur en duurt heel lang.

Lees op het forum eens over de de midas Venice voordat je hem koopt.

----------


## MusicXtra

Als je voor een analoge tafel gaat zou ik een gebruikte zeker overwegen.
Op dit moment wordt er veel aangeboden tegen relatief lage prijzen.
Aan de staat van de buitenkant kun je al snel zien of er netjes mee om is gegaan.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Voor iemand die 10 jaar met een tafel wil doen, zou ik juist nooit voor een tweedehands tafel gaan. Je weet immers niet wat er allemaal mee gebeurt is.

----------


## NesCio01

Podium Verhuur geeft je m.i. het juiste advies.
Van de 4 genoemden is de GB2 veruit de winnaar.
De LX7 blijft een Spirit, dus aftreksel van Soundcraft.
A&H oogt leuk, maar klinkt niet en de Venice, mag eigenlijk
niet eens Midas heten. Het is dan ook een veredelde Eurodesk.

Zijn er alternatieven? Ja natuurlijk, echter niet in de budgetrange
die je aangeeft.

Waar kopen? Het is jammer dat je andere webshops noemt dan 
de webshop die bij dit forum hoort.
Dit forum is dan ook onderdeel van de webshop van J&H,
dus svp: KLIK
Met de code in de gele balk bovenaan de pagina, krijg je 
ook nog 5% korting.

sterkte met beslissen.

grtz

Nes

ps. een beetje analoge tafel gaat 30 jaar mee.

----------


## daviddewaard

Ik zou dus juist niet voor een gb4 gaan,  geen pad switch en geen fase draai switch dit zijn toch wel 2 heel erg essentiële functies, de keren dat ik met een gb4/8 heb gewerkt als problemen met clippende inputs met de gain dicht. En je moet fase draai verlopen gebruiken voor snare BTTm / underheads.   Verder vind ik de eq totaal niet werken, moet soms dingen ruim 9db verzwakken terwijl op andere mixer 2a 3 db voldoende is. De klank van het mixertje is verder wel in orde.

ben zelf voor kleine analoge mixers helemaal fan van de venice f serie.  Heeft dus wel fase/ pad knoppen. En een eq die je normaal alleen bij de echt grote jongens tegenkomt. Klinkt ook echt heel erg goed deze tafel. En de mogelijkheid on via FireWire   Inserts te maken met plugin  effecten vind ik helemaal te gek!!!  Werk bij een p.a verhuur bedrijf onzettend veel met de tafeltjes voor de kleinere klusjes of als systeem mixer bij houseparty,s 
ook heb ik deze tafel aangescaft voor een klein Poppodium als f.o.h tafel en krijg alleen maar lovende reacties van gasttechneuten over dit mixertje.

je zou ook 2e hands kunnen kijken voor een mixer voor 2500 euro koop je ook wel een soundcraft K3 of een leuke dda of crest.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Volgens mij hebben we het over een GB2 en niet over GB4 of GB8. Alle drie de series hebben trouwens gewoon een fasedraai

Heb trouwens nog nooit een technicus horen klagen over een tafel uit de GB serie.

Check ook eens de technische riders van de bandjes die bij jullie optreden, ben bang dat je toch iets te vaak zult tegen komen dat een venice niet wenselijk is.
Ik heb zelf nooit met een venice kunnen werken, dus ik kan niet uit eerste hand zeggen hoe goed of slecht deze tafel is. Alleen van wat de technici wensen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Vanuit Amerika zeg ik : *** bless the Midas Venice...

----------


## desolation

Idd, niets mis met zo'n Venice F. Als je die niet beter vind op alle vlakken dan een Eurodesk, kan je misschien toch beter eens kijken of je niet fulltime rigger kan worden... je gehoor werkt blijkbaar toch niet bijster goed meer  :Wink: 

Als je het budget nog iets kan rekken kan je prima een Venice-F32 nemen met een el cheapo music store/thomann flightcase. Ok ze zijn geen bal waard, maar voor niet-touring use bieden ze genoeg bescherming.

----------


## RayM

En zo kunnen we nog uren doorgaan.....
Ga eens te veld, informeer hier of elders wie deze tafels in gebruik heeft.
Ga kijken, voelen, luisteren. Ga vooral niet af op wat iedereen roept, hoe goedbedoeld ook.
Ik zou de tafel niet via een webshop kopen maar via een dealer.
Daar valt vaak ook wel een goede prijs te krijgen.

----------


## arvoitus

> Een GB2 is, als ex-GB2 gebruiker, ook niet de beste keuze. De EQ is vrij ongevoelig, dan liever de Venice F of zoeken naar een betaalbare 2ehands MH2.



De Soundcraft GB2 is als voorbeeld bedoeld en kan ook de Venice F of een A&H zijn. Het ging me vooral over de kwestie van duurzaamheid, is het verstandig om een tweedehandse tafel aan te schaffen als je voor praktisch hetzelfde geld een nieuwe tafel kan hebben?

----------


## desolation

Ja en nee. Een MH2 is een hele categorie beter dan een GB2/4/8, maar de prijs is er dan natuurlijk ook naar.
Eerlijk gezegd zou ik voor jouw budget, als je het kan rekken naar 2500, sowieso een nieuwe desk te kopen. En dan niet bij een dozenschuiver maar bij iemand die je er goede support op kan geven. 
Voor mij zou de Venice F een no brainer zijn, meeste bang for the buck en itt vroeger zitten er nu oerdegelijke preamps in. 

De enige reden dat je 2ehands moet gaan kijken is als je meer dan 6 auxen wil, maar dan moet je sowieso boven je budget gaan shoppen vrees ik. Een GB4 bv geeft je maar 2 auxen meer, en een MH kopen voor 2500EUR zal moeilijk worden (de meeste zijn MH3 of MH4, en die gaan makkelijk 4-5000)

----------


## mrVazil

wat mij bij de gb reeks stoort is dat ze geen pad knop hebben. een mh2 zou ideaal zijn, al kom ik die niet veel tweedehands tegen. Een 3 is al te groot en sowieso te duur  :Smile: 

leest de TS hier nog mee eigenlijk?

----------


## arvoitus

> Ja en nee. Een MH2 is een hele categorie beter dan een GB2/4/8, maar de prijs is er dan natuurlijk ook naar.
> Eerlijk gezegd zou ik voor jouw budget, als je het kan rekken naar 2500, sowieso een nieuwe desk te kopen. En dan niet bij een dozenschuiver maar bij iemand die je er goede support op kan geven. 
> Voor mij zou de Venice F een no brainer zijn, meeste bang for the buck en itt vroeger zitten er nu oerdegelijke preamps in. 
> 
> De enige reden dat je 2ehands moet gaan kijken is als je meer dan 6 auxen wil, maar dan moet je sowieso boven je budget gaan shoppen vrees ik. Een GB4 bv geeft je maar 2 auxen meer, en een MH kopen voor 2500EUR zal moeilijk worden (de meeste zijn MH3 of MH4, en die gaan makkelijk 4-5000)



Normaal gesproken hebben we genoeg aan twee auxen. Zes auxen is meer dan genoeg, dat is alleen nodig als we monitors vanaf de FOH doen (en in dat geval hebben we ook vier pre-fade auxen nodig). Maar dat komt maar 1 of 2x per jaar voor.





> wat mij bij de gb reeks stoort is dat ze geen pad knop hebben. een mh2 zou ideaal zijn, al kom ik die niet veel tweedehands tegen. Een 3 is al te groot en sowieso te duur 
> 
> leest de TS hier nog mee eigenlijk?



TS heeft kijkt nog steeds mee en heeft een uur geleden en nu weer gepost  :Smile:

----------


## gunrunner

Ik zit in dezelfde situatie als de TS. 
Vanuit ons Jeugdcentrum zijn we de Soundcraft GB4 sterk aan het overwegen (we komen van soundcraft mfxii12). We kunnen deze nieuw kopen voor 2420 incl. btw met 2jaar garantie (niet via webshop). De voornaamste reden is dat deze 8 auxen heeft (we gebruiken deze voor FOH & monitors) en mij de GB2 al was aanbevolen (de GB4 zal dan nog beter zijn zeker?). Nadeel is mss dat de GB4 enkel jack uitgangen heeft voor zijn auxen (de GB2 heeft 4xlr en 2 jack aux uitgangen). Wat betreft EQ, is dit dan zo'n groot verschil met andere tafels? Zijn er voor de rest nog mankementen aan de GB2/4?

----------


## gunrunner

Ik zit zowat in de zelfde situatie als de TS.

Wij zijn de GB4 aan het overwegen. Ik kan er een op de kop tikken nieuw voor 2420 incl. btw met 2 jaar garantie (niet via webshop).
Is de GB4 sterk aan te bevelen boven de GB2? Wij gebruiken de tafel voor zowel FOH als monitoring, vandaar dat 8auxen wenselijk zijn. 
Vereisten zijn vooral: 24 mono kanalen, 8 auxen, degelijke sound, analoog en liefst zo goedkoop mogelijk natuurlijk. Zijn er dan nog goede alternatieven buiten de GB4?

Iemand ook een gedacht hoeveel zo'n case met plaats voor micro's zou kosten voor de GB4?

----------


## desolation

Zoals reeds aangehaald: Midas VeniceF 32. Kost ongeveer evenveel als die 2nd hand GB4, maar geeft je meteen ook firewire multitrack in&out.

Een goede 3delige roadcase voor een GB4-24 met doghouse mag je toch zeker 6-700EUR voor rekenen, zonder inlay of schuif voor mics oid.

----------


## MusicXtra

Is het handig om de microfoons in de mixercase te bewaren?
Je hebt ze op het podium nodig en bewaard ze bij de FOH 20 meter verderop....

----------


## gunrunner

> Zoals reeds aangehaald: Midas VeniceF 32. Kost ongeveer evenveel als die 2nd hand GB4, maar geeft je meteen ook firewire multitrack in&out.
> 
> Een goede 3delige roadcase voor een GB4-24 met doghouse mag je toch zeker 6-700EUR voor rekenen, zonder inlay of schuif voor mics oid.



Die GB4 die ik had vermeld is nieuw trouwens (korting gekregen + zelf komen halen bij de leverancier). De f32 zal wsl een goed alternatief zijn, maar die heeft 'slechts' 6auxen. Zijn er goede 8aux, 24kanaals alternatieven, of kan ik met een gerust hart voor de GB4 24 gaan?

----------


## gunrunner

> Is het handig om de microfoons in de mixercase te bewaren?
> Je hebt ze op het podium nodig en bewaard ze bij de FOH 20 meter verderop....



sorry, ik bedoelde met doghouse, maar wist niet hoe zo'n cases heten.

----------


## vasco

> Nadeel is mss dat de GB4 enkel jack uitgangen heeft voor zijn auxen (de GB2 heeft 4xlr en 2 jack aux uitgangen).



Deze jack uitgangen zijn gebalanceerd uitgevoerd. Het verschil is de connector en dat kan indien nodig met een verloop simpel worden opgelost.

----------


## frederic

> Die GB4 die ik had vermeld is nieuw trouwens (korting gekregen + zelf komen halen bij de leverancier). De f32 zal wsl een goed alternatief zijn, maar die heeft 'slechts' 6auxen. Zijn er goede 8aux, 24kanaals alternatieven, of kan ik met een gerust hart voor de GB4 24 gaan?



Een van de weinig goede alternatieven is Mackie Onyx.
En momenteel zwerft er een leuke advertentie rond  op Marktplaats van een 32/8 versie.

----------


## mrVazil

groot nadeel van de gb4 is zoals reeds in dit topic is gezegd: geen pad knoppen.

Ik geloof dat de conclusie toen was dat je al naar een tweedehands mh2 moest als je en pad knoppen en 8 auxen en een gerenomeerd merk wil hebben. Ik ben zelf ook voor zo'n tafel aan het kijken en ontdekte dat je op de venice je groepen apart kunt routen EN over firewire sturen, ik ga dat eens tegoei bekijken maar kan goed zijn dat ik de effecten dan via een groep stuur en de 6 auxen vrij houdt voor monitors

----------


## gunrunner

> Een van de weinig goede alternatieven is Mackie Onyx.
> En momenteel zwerft er een leuke advertentie rond  op Marktplaats van een 32/8 versie.



Heb beetje rondgesurfd, maar vond deze nergens nieuw. Garantie is iets dat wij best wel kunnen gebruiken. Toch bedankt voor de tip!

----------


## gunrunner

> groot nadeel van de gb4 is zoals reeds in dit topic is gezegd: geen pad knoppen.
> 
> Ik geloof dat de conclusie toen was dat je al naar een tweedehands mh2 moest als je en pad knoppen en 8 auxen en een gerenomeerd merk wil hebben. Ik ben zelf ook voor zo'n tafel aan het kijken en ontdekte dat je op de venice je groepen apart kunt routen EN over firewire sturen, ik ga dat eens tegoei bekijken maar kan goed zijn dat ik de effecten dan via een groep stuur en de 6 auxen vrij houdt voor monitors



Welke prijsklasse is dit? Ik zie prijzen variëren tussen 2600 en 5500 op het web.

----------


## frederic

> groot nadeel van de gb4 is zoals reeds in dit topic is gezegd: geen pad knoppen.
> 
> Ik geloof dat de conclusie toen was dat je al naar een tweedehands mh2 moest als je en pad knoppen en 8 auxen en een gerenomeerd merk wil hebben. Ik ben zelf ook voor zo'n tafel aan het kijken en ontdekte dat je op de venice je groepen apart kunt routen EN over firewire sturen, ik ga dat eens tegoei bekijken maar kan goed zijn dat ik de effecten dan via een groep stuur en de 6 auxen vrij houdt voor monitors



Als de gain dichtgedraaid is, zit je op -20.

----------


## desolation

F32 kan je kopen voor pakweg 2600-2700EUR, gator heeft er een prima tourcase voor : http://www.gatorcases.com/p/210195-555/g-tour-midvenf32

----------


## renevanh

> Als de gain dichtgedraaid is, zit je op -20.



In theorie wel, in de praktijk zit je op een GB4 dan nog heel erg dicht tegen de clip aan, uitgaande van een line-signaal.
Tenslotte stuur je nog steeds de mic preamp in inplaats van het line-in circuitje.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hoe vaak komt het in de praktijk voor dat je aan -20 dB nog niet genoeg hebt?
Zeker in een jongerencentrum zijn dat meestal dezelfde kanalen en zou je zelfs een paar korte XLR kabels kunnen maken, die standaard in het dog-house liggen, met daarin een weerstandsnetwerkje die nog eens 20 dB demping geeft.
Als je daarmee het enige argument wat tegen die mixer werkt kunt omzeilen.....

----------


## desolation

Of je zet er gewoon een DI box tussen ?

----------


## gunrunner

> Of je zet er gewoon een DI box tussen ?



Daar was ik dus ook aan het denken.

----------


## RonaldH

Of een paar van deze: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/p-81...le-stereo.aspx in plaats van de mic XLR ingang, gebruik je dan de Line (6,3mm) ingang.

----------


## MusicXtra

Als er ook gewoon line-inputs op zitten is een verloopje idd de oplossing.

----------


## desolation

Neem dan wel verloopkabeltjes ipv die pluggen, als je er op een mixer zo meerdere naast mekaar wil zetten kan het wel eens beginnen "spannen".

----------


## PvG

Huh? Line-levelsignalen over multi naar mixer? Mijn advies: never, nooit nie!
Juist in situaties als deze (jeugdhuizen ed) een vaste regel toepassen: over de multi gaan alleen mic-levelsignalen naar mixer.*Line-level altijd via een DI!* Op deze manier voorkom je problemen en schade aan apparatuur: nooit kapotte keyboards door phantom-power en nooit een kapotte mixer door een jack die in de output van een gitaaramp belandt. Door te zorgen dat er alleen xlr-xlr-kabels, jack-jack-kabels en DIs aanwezig zijn, wordt prutsen tegengegaan.

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat is denk ik ook niet de bedoeling maar op het moment dat je een stevige rockdrummer hebt kan -20 dB nog steeds teveel van het goede zijn.

----------


## PvG

> Dat is denk ik ook niet de bedoeling maar op het moment dat je een stevige rockdrummer hebt kan -20 dB nog steeds teveel van het goede zijn.



Ah, dan is 1 pad verloopje op de snare mic voldoende ;-)

----------


## renevanh

> *Line-level altijd via een DI!*



En dan...?
Met een DI krijg je weliswaar een gebalanceerd signaal in plaats van een ongebalanceerd signaal en veranderd de impendantie, maar het blijft line-level, probeer het eens met eender welke actieve DI en een keyboard bijvoorbeeld...
Als je DI een pad heeft lost het je probleem op, anders niet.

----------


## PvG

> En dan...?
> Met een DI krijg je weliswaar een gebalanceerd signaal in plaats van een ongebalanceerd signaal en veranderd de impendantie, maar het blijft line-level, probeer het eens met eender welke actieve DI en een keyboard bijvoorbeeld...
> Als je DI een pad heeft lost het je probleem op, anders niet.



En wat gebeurt er met de spanning door de impedantie transformatie (typisch ~100:1 voor een passieve DI: van ~100kOhm naar ~1kOhm)?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ah, dan is 1 pad verloopje op de snare mic voldoende ;-)



D112, B91, E602, gaan allemaal zonder pad door het dak.

----------


## mrVazil

> Dat is denk ik ook niet de bedoeling maar op het moment dat je een stevige rockdrummer hebt kan -20 dB nog steeds teveel van het goede zijn.



en dat is dus exact het probleem, mijn drummer slaat gezellig door, ik heb die pad knop echt nodig  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Daar is al een oplossing voor gegeven; gewoon met een verloop in de line-input van het kanaal prikken.

----------


## desolation

of je koopt dit : http://www.proaudiosolutions.com/ATT...-p/att-448.htm

ook eigenlijk prima zelf te maken, maar voor de prijs kan je er imo niet je tijd in gaan steken.

----------


## PvG

> Daar is al een oplossing voor gegeven; gewoon met een verloop in de line-input van het kanaal prikken.



Werkt alleen voor dynamische mics. Voor condensators blijf je een pad nodig hebben (zelf te maken met 3 weerstanden).

Ik blijf bij mijn mening: in een live omgeving gebruik je de line-inputs van je mixer niet ;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat het niet de ideale oplossing is ben ik met je eens. Maar de keuze in mixers die helemaal aan de wensen van TS voldoen is kennelijk erg klein.
Als dit dan de oplossing is valt daar wel mee te leven.

----------


## gunrunner

Ik maak hieruit op dat goede keuzes voor ons jeugdcentrum de volgende zijn:
GB4, Onyx 3280, Midas F32 (hoewel maar 6 auxen).
Ik zie nl. op 2dehands.be een onyx3280 te koop staan met allerhande randapparatuur erbij.

----------


## renevanh

> En wat gebeurt er met de spanning door de impedantie transformatie (typisch ~100:1 voor een passieve DI: van ~100kOhm naar ~1kOhm)?



Vast wel iets nuttigs, maar hij blijft erg hard binnenkomen.

Ik heb een jaar lang monitors gedaan op een GB4 en dit was het meest voorkomende probleem (naast het ontbreken van een variabel HPF). Gelukkig konden wij op een deel van onze DI's een -20dB pad instellen om dat op te lossen, maar in de andere gevallen had je een klein probleem. FOH deed fantoom, maar dan krijg je dus weer het probleem dat je +48V op je line-in krijgt, ook niet gezellig.

----------


## desolation

De meeste standaard DI's hebben toch allemaal een pad knop? AR133, quasi elke Radial, Klark afaik sowieso 
Als je een passieve DI gebruikt heb je sowieso al een gratis PAD  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mrVazil

weet er iemand een firma die de f32 op demo heeft?  Bij voorkeur tegen de belgische grens. Feedback en consoorten hebben ze enkel op bestelling.

----------


## daviddewaard

> weet er iemand een firma die de f32 op demo heeft?  Bij voorkeur tegen de belgische grens. Feedback en consoorten hebben ze enkel op bestelling.



http://www.theaudiospecialists.eu/EN/

----------


## gunrunner

Iemand die een gedacht heeft waar je in België (of Nederland evt.) flightcases met doghouse kan kopen / laten maken? Google laat me hier in de steek..

----------


## DJ Antoon

Wat denk je van zo ongeveer elke flightcase bouwer.  :Confused: 
Voor dit soort vragen kun je ze beter even bellen.

----------


## gunrunner

> Wat denk je van zo ongeveer elke flightcase bouwer. 
> Voor dit soort vragen kun je ze beter even bellen.



Misschien verkeerd geformuleerd: waar kan ik een flightcase bouwer vinden in België?

----------


## RayM

AED in Willebroek

----------


## vasco

> Misschien verkeerd geformuleerd: waar kan ik een flightcase bouwer vinden in België?



Wat kun je veel vinden met Google

----------


## desolation

> AED in Willebroek



Cases doet nog amper extern werk, hebben het veel te druk met eigen productie  :Smile:

----------


## frederic

> Iemand die een gedacht heeft waar je in België (of Nederland evt.) flightcases met doghouse kan kopen / laten maken? Google laat me hier in de steek..



Voor sommige mengtafels kun je standaard cases vinden.

----------


## Roeltej

> Cases doet nog amper extern werk, hebben het veel te druk met eigen productie



Druk met wederopbouw denk, flightcaseschuur is maand geleden afgebrand.

----------


## desolation

damn, das nieuw voor mij. ben er 2 maand terug nog geweest en toen vertelden ze mij dat er amper ruimte was voor externe jobs aan te nemen.

----------


## gunrunner

Het gaat momenteel tussen de soundcraft GB4 24 en Mackie Onyx 3280, allebei 2dehands voor een vergelijkbare prijs. 
Welke heeft de voorkeur bij de meesten onder jullie? (FOH + monitors)

----------


## arvoitus

Ik denk dat het wel leuk is om even te laten weten wat de uiteindelijke keuze is geworden:





Ook al is het "geen echte midas" ... voor het geld is het is een zeer luxe tafel met veel fijne opties.
Ik heb er inmiddels al twee avonden mee gewerkt en ik ben een enorme fan van de equalizers. 

Iedereen bedankt voor de hulp.

----------


## MusicXtra

Deftige tafel, nieuw of gebruikt?

----------


## djspeakertje

Maken jullie ook gebruik van de firewire functie? En zoja, zou je een paar opnames (multitrack en/of afgemixt) ergens op het internet willen zetten? (op soundcloud ofzo) Ik ben erg benieuwd naar hoe dat klinkt namelijk, en zo heel veel heb ik er nog niet gehoord. (zit zelf ook aan een F32 te denken, voornamelijk vanwege de EQ's, mic pre's, firewire mogelijkheden en analoge summing, zal een studio en live tafel worden)


Daan

----------


## arvoitus

> Deftige tafel, nieuw of gebruikt?



Nieuw bij de dealer gehaald. Het bedrijf waar we regelmatig onze spullen huren kon de tafel voor praktisch dezelfde prijs leveren als een duitse dozenschuiver. 

Was schijnbaar ook de laatste Venice F die ze hadden.





> Maken jullie ook gebruik van de firewire functie? En zoja, zou je een paar opnames (multitrack en/of afgemixt) ergens op het internet willen zetten? (op soundcloud ofzo) Ik ben erg benieuwd naar hoe dat klinkt namelijk, en zo heel veel heb ik er nog niet gehoord. (zit zelf ook aan een F32 te denken, voornamelijk vanwege de EQ's, mic pre's, firewire mogelijkheden en analoge summing, zal een studio en live tafel worden)



We hebben nog geen gebruik gemaakt van de firewire functie, al zijn we wel van plan om dat een keer te gaan proberen. Het kan misschien nog 2 a 3 maanden duren, maar zodra ik het een keer heb geprobeerd zal ik het je laten weten.

Ik heb zelf namelijk geen laptop met firewire, dus dan zal ik een keer mijn PC moeten meeslepen.

----------


## djspeakertje

Ah, ook een probleempje waar ik nog een beetje mee zit, het niet bezitten van een machine met Firewire (gelukkig duurt het nog even voordat ik het geld voor de tafel bij elkaar heb, geeft nog wat tijd om een oplossing te vinden). Hebben jullie de tafel van te voren geprobeerd bij die dealer? (welk bedrijf was dat?)


Daan

----------


## jakkes72

> Ik denk dat het wel leuk is om even te laten weten wat de uiteindelijke keuze is geworden:
> 
> Iedereen bedankt voor de hulp.



Geweldig dat je een keuze hebt kunnen maken.
Het zal zeker gewaardeerd worden dat je de keuze hier hebt gepost!

----------

